# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  φορτιο 1kw η 200w?

## tzitzikas

καλησπερα. σε ενα φορουμ βρηκα ενα σχεδιο για φορτιο 1kw. απο τελειται απο 500 αντιστασεις ανθρακος 1ΚΩ/2βατ οι οποιες ειναι ανα 5 σε σειρα και οι 100 πενταδες παραλληλα μεταξυ τους. εμενα γιατι μου φαινεται για 200βατ δεδομενου οτι οι 5 αντιστασεις των 1κω/2βατ σε σειρα εξακολουθουν να κανουν αντισταση ισχυος 2βατ? αρα 100 πενταδες των 2 βατ παραλληλα =200 βατ. την γνωμη σας.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

οι 5 αντιστασεις των 1κω/2βατ σε σειρα εξακολουθουν να κανουν αντισταση ισχυος 2βατ?


Όχι είναι 10W

----------


## JIM_6146B

> καλησπερα. σε ενα φορουμ βρηκα ενα σχεδιο για φορτιο 1kw. απο τελειται απο 500 αντιστασεις ανθρακος 1ΚΩ/2βατ οι οποιες ειναι ανα 5 σε σειρα και οι 100 πενταδες παραλληλα μεταξυ τους. εμενα γιατι μου φαινεται για 200βατ δεδομενου οτι οι 5 αντιστασεις των 1κω/2βατ σε σειρα εξακολουθουν να κανουν αντισταση ισχυος 2βατ? αρα 100 πενταδες των 2 βατ παραλληλα =200 βατ. την γνωμη σας.



Η σειρα με τις 5 αντιστάσεις έχει 5 * 2 = 10 watt

Η 100 πεντάδες * 10Watt = 1000 Watt

Το έχει το φορουμ ανοδος οτι πεί ο zerc ....


EDIT:  Αποστόλη1  γράφαμε μαζί   :Biggrin:

----------


## H3

ΛΑΘΟΣ !!! 5 αντιστασεις   1κω/2 watts σε σειρα κανουν 5ΚΩ /2WATTS !!!,απο ποτε σε σειρα αυξανονται τα watts ????

----------


## H3

> καλησπερα. σε ενα φορουμ βρηκα ενα σχεδιο για φορτιο 1kw. απο τελειται απο 500 αντιστασεις ανθρακος 1ΚΩ/2βατ οι οποιες ειναι ανα 5 σε σειρα και οι 100 πενταδες παραλληλα μεταξυ τους. εμενα γιατι μου φαινεται για 200βατ δεδομενου οτι οι 5 αντιστασεις των 1κω/2βατ σε σειρα εξακολουθουν να κανουν αντισταση ισχυος 2βατ? αρα 100 πενταδες των 2 βατ παραλληλα =200 βατ. την γνωμη σας.



 
ΕΑΝ η συνδεσμολογια ειναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ οπως το λες ,τοτε εχεις δικιο 
θα κοιταξω τι ακριβως λει για την συνδεσμολογια

UPDATE:

Εχεις δικιο tzitzika ,ειναι 200 watts ,κοιταξα στο forum που υπαρχει το αρθρο αυτο ,το εχουν δει και αλλοι το λαθος και το εχουν σχολιασει

----------


## JIM_6146B

> ΛΑΘΟΣ !!! 5 αντιστασεις 1κω/2 watts σε σειρα κανουν 5ΚΩ /2WATTS !!!,απο ποτε σε σειρα αυξανονται τα watts ????



 
κατά την γνώμη μου 

κάθε αντίσταση στην σειρά τον 5 αντιστάσεων καταναλώνει 2 Watt έτσι έχουμαι 2Watt στην πρώτη αντίσταση , 2 Watt στην δεύτερη αντίσταση , 2 Watt στην τρίτη αντίσταση , 2 Watt στην τέταρτη αντίσταση , 2 Watt στην πέμπτη αντίσταση ...

έτσι έχουμαι κατανάλωση 10 Watt σε κάθε σειρά ....

Μπορεί να είναι σε σειρά αλλά αυξάνει η τάση στα άκρα τις πεντάδας και έχουμαι κατανάλωση σε κάθε αντίσταση 2 Watt σύνολο 10Watt κατανάλωση .

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> ΛΑΘΟΣ !!! 5 αντιστασεις   1κω/2 watts σε σειρα κανουν 5ΚΩ /2WATTS !!!,απο ποτε σε σειρα αυξανονται τα watts ????




 Από τότε που βγήκαν οι αντιστάσεις και ο νόμος του Ωμ

----------


## JIM_6146B

Θα το πώ με ένα απλό παράδειγμα :

Α) Έχουμε μία λάμπα 40 Watt στα 220 Volt και την ανάβουμε 

λέμε ότι έχουμε 40 Watt κατανάλωση .

Β) Έχουμε 2 λάμπες 40 Watt στα 220 Volt και τις βάζουμε σε σειρά αλλά στα άκρα εφαρμόζουμε 440 Volt και τις ανάβουμε

Λέμε ότι έχουμε 80 Watt κατανάλωση . 


Αυτά  :Smile:

----------


## H3

κάθε αντίσταση στην σειρά τον 5 αντιστάσεων καταναλώνει 2 Watt έτσι έχουμαι 2Watt στην πρώτη αντίσταση , 2 Watt στην δεύτερη αντίσταση , 2 Watt στην τρίτη αντίσταση , 2 Watt στην τέταρτη αντίσταση , 2 Watt στην πέμπτη αντίσταση ...

??????????? ,Εσυ σε λιγο θα κανεις καινουργια ηλεκτρολογια ,και νομο του ΩΜ ,ΟΙ αντιστασεις ειναι σε ΣΕΙΡΑ ,ΑΡΑ τις διαρεει το ΙΔΙΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ,,ΕΠΕΙΔΗ
η τιμη τους ειναι ΙΔΙΑ ,και η διαφορα δυναμικου στα ακρα καθε αντιστασης ειναι ΙΔΙΑ ,,αρα απο τον νομο του ΩΜ εχουμε P(watts ) = Ι2*2 σε καθε μια αντισταση ,Επειδη ομως οι αντιστασεις ειναι 2 watts και επειδη ειναι σε σειρα ,ΔΕΝ μπορουν οι αντιστασεις να αντεξουν πανω απο 2 watts εκαστη ,αρα το αθροισμα ειναι 2 watts

----------


## H3

> Θα το πώ με ένα απλό παράδειγμα :
> 
> Α) Έχουμε μία λάμπα 40 Watt στα 220 Volt και την ανάβουμε 
> 
> λέμε ότι έχουμε 40 Watt κατανάλωση .
> 
> Β) Έχουμε 2 λάμπες 40 Watt στα 220 Volt και τις βάζουμε σε σειρά αλλά στα άκρα εφαρμόζουμε 440 Volt και τις ανάβουμε
> 
> Λέμε ότι έχουμε 80 Watt κατανάλωση . 
> ...



 
τι λες τωρα !!!!! ,μου αυξανεις την ταση για να σου βγει το παραδειγμα  ,πλακα μου κανεις ??? ,Εαν αφησεις 220 V ποσο ειναι η καταναλωση ??

----------


## JIM_6146B

> ...ΑΡΑ τις διαρεει το ΙΔΙΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ...



Μας ενδιαφέρει η κατανάλωση 

Αυτό λέω και εγώ άρα πρακτικά έχεις κατανάλωση  σε κάθε αντίσταση 
2 Watt   


Και στο άνοδος κανείς δεν λέει το αντίθετο απο εμένα  απλός ο *tzitzikas* καταθέτη το δικό του ερώτημα  χωρίς να πάρει καμια απάντηση   .....

 :Smile:

----------


## JIM_6146B

> τι λες τωρα !!!!! ,μου αυξανεις την ταση για να σου βγει το παραδειγμα ,πλακα μου κανεις ??? ,Εαν αφησεις 220 V ποσο ειναι η καταναλωση ??



 
Φίλε το ίδο κάνει και το RF όσο αυξάνεις ισχύη  τόσο αυξάνει η τάση στα άκρα των αντιστάσεων .....

Αυτά ...

----------


## H3

> Μας ενδιαφέρει η κατανάλωση 
> 
> Αυτό λέω και εγώ άρα πρακτικά έχεις κατανάλωση σε κάθε αντίσταση 
> 2 Watt 
> 
> 
> Και στο άνοδος κανείς δεν λέει το αντίθετο απο εμένα απλός ο *tzitzikas* καταθέτη το δικό του ερώτημα χωρίς να πάρει καμια απάντηση .....



 
Δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις οτι το οριο ειναι 2 watt που εχει οριο η καθε αντισταση ,και οχι το αθροισμα των watts ,ειναι το ιδιο εαν βαλεις σε σειρα ασφαλειες ,το ρευμα παραμενει το ιδιο

----------


## H3

> Φίλε το ίδο κάνει και το RF όσο αυξάνεις ισχύη τόσο αυξάνει η τάση στα άκρα των αντιστάσεων .....
> 
> Αυτά ...



 
Πλακα μου κανεις ???

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> κάθε αντίσταση στην σειρά τον 5 αντιστάσεων καταναλώνει 2 Watt έτσι έχουμαι 2Watt στην πρώτη αντίσταση , 2 Watt στην δεύτερη αντίσταση , 2 Watt στην τρίτη αντίσταση , 2 Watt στην τέταρτη αντίσταση , 2 Watt στην πέμπτη αντίσταση ...
> 
> ??????????? ,Εσυ σε λιγο θα κανεις καινουργια ηλεκτρολογια ,και νομο του ΩΜ ,ΟΙ αντιστασεις ειναι σε ΣΕΙΡΑ ,ΑΡΑ τις διαρεει το ΙΔΙΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ,,ΕΠΕΙΔΗ
> η τιμη τους ειναι ΙΔΙΑ ,και η διαφορα δυναμικου στα ακρα καθε αντιστασης ειναι ΙΔΙΑ ,,αρα απο τον νομο του ΩΜ εχουμε P(watts ) = Ι2*2 σε καθε μια αντισταση ,Επειδη ομως οι αντιστασεις ειναι 2 watts και επειδη ειναι σε σειρα ,ΔΕΝ μπορουν οι αντιστασεις να αντεξουν πανω απο 2 watts εκαστη ,αρα το αθροισμα ειναι 2 watts



 Αφού ξέρεις τον νόμο του Ωμ εφάρμοσε τον στο σύνολο του δικτυώματος και μήν επιμένεις ότι 2+2+2+2......+2=2

----------


## H3

> Από τότε που βγήκαν οι αντιστάσεις και ο νόμος του Ωμ



 
Πηγαινε διαβασε κανα βιβλιο ,ολλα τα περιμενα να τα διαβασω αλλα το οτι  βαζεις αντιστασεις σε ΣΕΙΡΑ και αθροιζονται τα Watts που μπορουν να καταναλωθουν πανω στις αντιστασεις ,ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ το ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ να το δω

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις οτι το οριο ειναι 2 watt που εχει οριο η καθε αντισταση ,και οχι το αθροισμα των watts ,ειναι το ιδιο εαν βαλεις σε σειρα ασφαλειες ,το ρευμα παραμενει το ιδιο



 
Φιλε μου  δές και εδώ   http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=49774   στο δεύτερο post του  FILMAN  



 :Bye:

----------


## KOKAR

βρε τι άκουσα και σήμερα..... :Cursing:

----------


## KOKAR

Συμφωνώ με την άποψη του Μπάμπη ( Η3 )

Στην συνδεσμολογία αντιστάσεων σε σειρά προστίθεται η τιμή τις αντίστασης
και *ΟΧΙ* της ισχύς αυτής

όταν έχουμε παράλληλα τις αντιστάσεις τότε ΠΡΟΣΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ η ισχύς

----------


## MacGyver

Έτοιμος είμαι να απαντήσω στο όλο θέμα με το γνώριμο ύφος μερικών αλλά κρατιέμαι με το ζόρι, ας όψονται οι καλόγριες ,τα Γαλλικά και το πιάνο που έκανα μικρός.
θέλω να εμφανιστεί ο sakis (ούτε που τον γνωρίζω) για να δώ την αντίδρασή του.

----------


## KOKAR

+1000 !!!!

----------


## KOKAR

Nαι , αλλα Steeve δεν μας είπες την άποψη σου για το θέμα !

----------


## gep58

Εγώ προτείνω να ψηφίσουμε αν αυξάνει ή όχι...
Ρίξτε μια ματιά στις παρακάτω εικόνες και λύστε ανάποδα το πρόβλημα.

Edit: οι αντιστάσεις 1Ω είναι 10 στον αριθμό κι όχι 9 που φαίνονται από λάθος στο σχέδιο
gep58

----------


## tiger135

Με αυτα που γραφετε ωρες-ωρες θα με κανετε να ξεχασω αυτα που εμαθα πριν απο40 χρονια και θα με αναγκασετε να σχισω τα πτυχία μου.. :Lol:

----------


## grglaz

θα αναφερω το εξης παραδειγμα..

εχουμε εναν ενισχυτη ο οποιος δινει 20w στα 8ohm

P=V^2/R και P=I^2*R Αρα V=12.65V και I=1.58A
η ισχυς αυτη μπορει να καταναλωθει βαζοντας σε σειρα 4 αντιστασεις  2ohm/5w
*H'*
βαζοντας 4 αντιστασεις  32ohm/5w παραλληλα 

  επισης μπορουμε να χρησιμoποιησουμε και συνδιασμους μεταξυ των 2 αυτων διαταξεων...

νομoς του ohm,νομοι kirkoff....ηλεκτροτεχνια 1ου εξαμηνου...

λοιπον το φορτιο ειναι πραγματι 1Κw....οσοι πιστευετε οτι η ισχυς αντιστασεων σε σειρα δεν προστιθεται καλα θα κανετε να το ξανασκεφτειτε...

----------


## sigmacom

> Συμφωνώ με την άποψη του Μπάμπη ( Η3 )
> 
> Στην συνδεσμολογία αντιστάσεων σε σειρά προστίθεται η τιμή τις αντίστασης
> και *ΟΧΙ* της ισχύς αυτής
> 
> όταν έχουμε παράλληλα τις αντιστάσεις τότε ΠΡΟΣΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ η ισχύς



Ποιά είναι η μέγιστη τάση που μπορώ να εφαρμόσω 
α) Σε μια αντίσταση 1kΩ 2W, και 
β) Σε ένα δικτύωμα 5x1kΩ 2W σε σειρά?

Αφού βρείτε αυτό, υπολογίστε πόσο ρεύμα θα περάσει στην α) περίπτωση και πόσο στην β). 
Μετά υπολογίστε πόση θα είναι η καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς στην α) περίπτωση και πόση στην β)?

----------


## JIM_6146B

Κανείς παιδιά δεν αμφισβητεί των νόμο του ΩΜ

Έχοντας ένα βολτόμετρο  μετράμε την ανόρθωση του RF δείτε πώς πάνε τα Watt των RF και VRMS ACτου RF.

Οσο αυξάνει η τάση AC ή DC  έχουμαι και αύξηση ισχύης .

----------


## MacGyver

Το φορτίο είναι οπωσδήποτε 1KW,το θέμα είναι γιατί ???? :Wink:

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Το φορτίο είναι οπωσδήποτε 1KW,το θέμα είναι γιατί ????



 
Αιντε βλέπω να  γινόμαστε περισσότεροι  ότι είναι 1kw     :Tongue2:

----------


## klik

Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί μαζεύτηκαν τόσα post/διαφωνίες, ας το πάρω αναποδα μηπως βγεί συμπερασμα :Biggrin: 

ΣυνολικηΑντίσταση = 50Ωμ

Θέλουμε ισχύ 1ΚWatt αρα Ptot = 1000W = I *I * R => I = 4,47A

Vtot = I * R = 4,47 * 50V = 223V

Σε κάθε κλάδο 5 αντιστάσεων, εχουμε Ik = Vtot/Rk => Ik = 223V/5000Ω = 0,0446A

Αρα σε κάθε μια αντισταση έχουμε κατανάλωση Pα = I*I*R = 0,0446*0,0446*1000 = 1,99Watt

(η κάθε αντίσταση συνεχίζει να είναι 2Watt. Άλλο πράγμα να αντέχει σε 2Watt και άλλο να καταναλώνει 2Watt. Μια αντίσταση που αντέχει 2Watt αλλά της δώσεις το 1/5 της τασης, θα καταναλώσει μικρότερη ισχυ φυσικά σε θερμότητα. Εκει βλέπω να μπερδευονται καποιοι)

Ελεμενταρι μαι ντιαρ γουατσον

----------


## SRF

> Ποιά είναι η μέγιστη τάση που μπορώ να εφαρμόσω 
> α) Σε μια αντίσταση 1kΩ 2W, και 
> β) Σε ένα δικτύωμα 5x1kΩ 2W σε σειρά?
> 
> Αφού βρείτε αυτό, υπολογίστε πόσο ρεύμα θα περάσει στην α) περίπτωση και πόσο στην β). 
> Μετά υπολογίστε πόση θα είναι η καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς στην α) περίπτωση και πόση στην β)?



 
 :Applause: 
Ας το κάνουμε όμως πιό απλό... 
I=U/R 
U=Ιδανική πηγή τάσεως 100V 
R= a) 5000Ω & b) 1000Ω 
Ιa=0.02A & Ib=0.1A

Pr(dissipated)=Ir*Ur 
Pra= 0.02*100= 2W 
Prb=0.1*100=10W 

& όποιος καταλαβαίνει... σίγουρα ξέρει & ότι 5 αντιστάσεις 1000Ω σε σειρά είναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ σαν να είχαμε μιά & μόνο αντίσταση 5000Ω!

----------


## JIM_6146B

Το έδωσα και στο Ανοδος φορουμ  για να το  διαβάσουν .....

Δεν πιστευω να κοκκινίζει ξανείς  ??

----------


## MacGyver

Πρακτική προσέγγιση με _Reverse engineering (για τους φίλους που δεν έχουν θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο)__._
Όπως λένε και στο χωριό μου: Δε σίμπλεστ….δε μπέστ.

  Έστω ότι υπάρχει κατανάλωση στο φορτίο 1000W.
  Η ενέργεια όλη καταναλώνεται εξ ολοκλήρου στο φορτίο (οι φίλοι του *ΑΕΙΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ* ίσως έχουν άλλη άποψη )
το οποίο αποτελείται από εκατό όμοιους κλάδους.
  Με λίγη θεωρία (όχι τώρα) και περισσότερη λογική, κάθε κλάδος θα καταναλώνει το ίδιο  (1/100 των 1000) άρα  10W.
  Τα 10W καταναλώνονται στον κλάδο που αποτελείται από πέντε όμοια στοιχεία.
  Με λίγη θεωρία (όχι τώρα) και περισσότερη λογική, θέλοντας και μη θα μοιράζεται στο καθένα, οπότε 10/5=2W.
  Για την θεωρητική προσέγγιση αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς είμαι διαθέσιμος.

----------


## gep58

jim,
καλύτερα "τα εν οίκω μη εν δήμω" ...  :Wink: 

gep58

----------


## grglaz

> Το φορτίο είναι οπωσδήποτε 1KW,το θέμα είναι γιατί ????



τι εννοεις γιατι?

περιμενω να δω ποιος απο δω και περα σκεφτεται να το διαψευσει...  :Lol:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Nαι , αλλα Steeve δεν μας είπες την άποψη σου για το θέμα !



Γιατί (ρε*) Στηβ του τη σπάς του Κώστα που μετά το πρώτο σου ποστ, σου ζητούσε να πάρεις θέση ενώ ο ίδιος για πρωτη φορά ίσως πήρε θέση εδώ.

*Να υποθέσω ότι οι ίδιες καλόγριες μας γαλούχισαν?

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

ΔΙΑΦΩΝΕΙΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΞΕΧΝΑΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ 1KW DUMMY LOAD
KAI MΑΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΣΑ ΒΑΤ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ.

ΑΡΑ Η ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΗ ΙΣΧΥΣ ΑΝΤΟΧΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ 500 Χ 2=1000 ΒΑΤ ΑΝΤΟΧΗΣ.

ΤΩΡΑ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΕΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΧΥ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ
ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΤΑΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΑΚΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΕΙ ΠΧ 10 ΒΑΤ 
ΑΝ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΔΥΟ ΙΣΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΣΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΠΑΛΙ 10 ΒΑΤ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ 
ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ Η ΑΝΤΟΧΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ.

ΟΤΑΝ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΟΧΗ Η ΙΣΧΥΣ ΠΡΟΣΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ..!!!!!!

----------


## MacGyver

> ΔΙΑΦΩΝΕΙΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΞΕΧΝΑΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ 1KW DUMMY LOAD
> KAI MΑΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΣΑ ΒΑΤ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ.
> 
> ΑΡΑ Η ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΗ ΙΣΧΥΣ ΑΝΤΟΧΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ 500 Χ 2=1000 ΒΑΤ ΑΝΤΟΧΗΣ.
> 
> ΤΩΡΑ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΕΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΧΥ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ
> ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΤΑΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΑΚΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΕΙ ΠΧ 10 ΒΑΤ 
> ΑΝ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΔΥΟ ΙΣΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΣΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΠΑΛΙ 10 ΒΑΤ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ 
> ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ Η ΑΝΤΟΧΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ.
> ...



Έτσι μπράβο!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ο Θεός ρε παιδιά που είναι?
 2+2+2+2+.....+2=2
 όπως 1+1=10

Οι έχοντες αμφιβολία για τις γνώσεις τους ας αποφύγουν να το διαβάσουν

----------


## gep58

Θεωρώ ότι με αφορμή αυτό το θέμα, αποσαφηνίστηκαν κάποια, όπως λέμε, αυτοννόητα πράγματα τα οποία καμιά φορά όπως αποδεικνύεται εδώ αλλά και σε αλλα θέματα που έχω παρακολουθήσει και συμετείχα κατά καιρούς δεν είναι τελικά και τόσο αυτονόητα.

Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται περισσότερη ανάλυση το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και σίγουρα όσοι είχαν αντίθετη άποψη θα κατέφυγαν και στο μεγάλο βιβλίο για τεκμηρίωση.

Πιστεύω δεν είναι κακό να έχουμε διαφορετική άποψη σε κάποιο θέμα, ο τρόπος προβολής της θα πρέπει να είναι ο σωστός και με τη συζήτηση θα βγεί άκρη.

gep58

----------


## grglaz

Αυτος που το εφτιαξε αυτο το δικτυωμα καταφερε στην ουσια να φτιαξει μια αντισταση 50 Ohm που μπορει να καταναλωσει 1000w....και μπορει να δεχτει μεγιστη ταση 223,6V και μεγιστο ρευμα 4,47A...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Γιώργο τελικά άλλαξε κανείς άποψη????
αμφιβάλω,

----------


## klik

Να κάνουμε δημοψήφισμα:

(α) αντέχει 1000Watt (που τυγχάνει να γίνεται στα 223V) 
(β) καταναλώνει 200Watt (όταν πάρει 100V)
(γ) δγ/δα


ιδού η απορία  :Biggrin:

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Να κάνουμε δημοψήφισμα:
> 
> (α) αντέχει 1000Watt (που τυγχάνει να γίνεται στα 223V) 
> (β) καταναλώνει 200Watt (όταν πάρει 100V)
> (γ) δγ/δα
> 
> 
> ιδού η απορία



 
και η επαλήθευση : δείττε το xls

----------


## sigmacom

Σε μια αντίσταση 1kΩ 2W αν εφαρμόσεις τάση π.x. 10V, θα υπάρξει ρεύμα 10mA και κατανάλωση 10V*0.01A=0.1W. Η μέγιστη τάση που μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί σε μια τέτοια αντίσταση 2W ώστε να μην καεί, είναι ρίζα(P*R)=> ρίζα(2W*1000Ω)=44.7V, όπου θα έχουμε ρεύμα 44.7V/1000Ω=44.7mA και άρα κατανάλωση 44.7V*0.0447A=1.9981W ~> 2W.

Σε ένα δικτύωμα 5x1kΩ 2W σε σειρά, μπορούμε να εφαρμόσουμε πενταπλάσια τάση 44.7*5=223.5V, και έτσι κάθε αντίσταση στο δικτύωμα θα διαρρέεται από ρεύμα 223.5/5000=44.7mA και θα εμφανίζει 44.7V στα άκρα της. Οπότε, σε κάθε αντίσταση θα έχουμε κατανάλωση 44.7V*0.0447A=1.9981W ~> 2W. Σαν σύνολο αυτή η διάταξη (223.5V*0.047A) συνεπάγεται 10W.

Ίσως το "μυστικό" που διέφυγε και προκάλεσε την παρερμηνεία, είναι ότι έχουμε 5x1kΩ οπότε το Rολ αυξήθηκε στα 5kΩ, και όχι 5x200Ω.

----------


## spirakos

> Αυτος που το εφτιαξε αυτο το δικτυωμα καταφερε στην ουσια να φτιαξει *μια αντισταση 50 Ohm που μπορει να καταναλωσει 1000w....και μπορει να δεχτει μεγιστη ταση 223,6V και μεγιστο ρευμα 4,47A*...



Σωστα...
Αλλο η καταναλωση και αλλο η αντοχη
Οταν λεμε 2W αντισταση εννοουμε αντοχη
Απο κει κ περα βρισκουμε μεγιστη ταση κ μεγιστο ρευμα εφοσον η αντισταση ειναι *σταθερη*
V=riza(P*R) - Αντοχη
I=riza(P/R) - Αντοχη 
Οποτε για μεγιστη ταση V το μεγιστο ρευμα  αναγκαστικα ειναι Ι
Το ρευμα αυξανεται καθως αυξανεται η ταση και καταληγοουμε σε αυτο που ειπε ο grglaz

----------


## spirakos

Και αντι να χαλατε τη ζαχαρενια σας παρτε μια αντισταση ηλεκτρικου θερμοσιφωνα 230V/4000W(καταναλωση)=17Α με 16 γιουρινια
Βγαζει και 13Ω καλο ακουγεται και ανθεκτικο.Εχει και εγγυηση 5ετη

----------


## MacGyver

> Και αντι να χαλατε τη ζαχαρενια σας παρτε μια αντισταση ηλεκτρικου θερμοσιφωνα 230V/4000W(καταναλωση)=17Α με 16 γιουρινια
> Βγαζει και 13Ω καλο ακουγεται και ανθεκτικο.Εχει και εγγυηση 5ετη



 :Crying:  Σωστά, την αφήνεις και μέσα στο νερό για να μην σου καεί από την μια, και από την άλλη να έχεις και οικολογική κατασκευή (κάνε εκπομπή -το Σάββατο-, να κάνω μπάνιο.....).  :Crying:

----------


## spa

καλημερα σε ολουσ παιδια  εγω παιδια εχο φτιαξη ενα φορτιο με 2 τησ dicomex dummu πλακετασ που βαζουμε στα combiner στα fm εχο αγοραση 2 λοιπον 100ωμ 250watt και τα εχο συνδεση παραλληλα και εχο 500watt με 1.1 στασιμα απο 1.0ΜΗΖ εωσ 500 ΜΗΖ και με κοστοσ 50 ευρο + ψυχτρα εγω εχο βαλη ψυχτρα 20Χ20 ειναι ενταξη για οταν κανο τεστ

----------


## spirakos

Ξεχασα να πω πως αν την ξετυλιξεις κανει και για κεραια.ΑΜ πιανει σιγουρα στα FM δεν την εχω δοκιμασει ακομα.Αρα κανω εκπομπη..MacGyver κανε μπανιο

----------


## zerc

Συναδελφοι το κυκλωμα ειναι σωστο η ισχυς μοιραζεται εξ ισου σε ολες τις αντιστασεις ,εχει δοκιμαστει μεχρι τα 1500w για 10 λεπτα χωρις προβλημα .Ειναι το πιο οικονομικο rf dummy load που μπορει να κατασκευαστει, χρειαζεται ομως αρκετες ωρες δουλειας

----------


## KOKAR

Θεωρείτε ότι βάζοντας αντιστάσεις σε σειρά η ισχύς των αντιστάσεων προστίθεται.........
δηλαδή όταν βάζουμε 2 αντιστάσεις παράλληλα τι γίνετε ?  :Wink:

----------


## SRF

> Θεωρείτε ότι βάζοντας αντιστάσεις σε σειρά η ισχύς των αντιστάσεων προστίθεται.........
> δηλαδή όταν βάζουμε 2 αντιστάσεις παράλληλα τι γίνετε ?



ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΜΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ Η ΙΣΧΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΘΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΥΞΑΝΕΤΑΙ!!! Τι δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις? Στην σε ΣΕΙΡΑ σύνδεση η πτώση τάσεως πάνω στο συνολικό δικτύωμα διαιρείται σε τόσα μέρη όσα & ο αριθμός των επιμέρους (ίσης τιμής για απλοποίηση του παραδείγματος) αντιστάσεων! Ο αριθμός των επιμέρους αντιστάσεων γίνεται πλέον (ως καθαρός αριθμός) ο συντελεστής που θα χρησιμοποίεις γιά να πολλαπλασιάσεις τις επιμέρους καταναλούμενες ισχύς και να βρείς την ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΙΣΧΥ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΩΜΑ! Το ίδιο ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ Ισχύει & στην παράλληλη συνδεσμολογία, απλά η τάση δεν διαιρείται μεν, ΑΛΛΑ διαιρείται το ρεύμα πλέον!!! Αυτό γίνεται γιατί η τελική συνολική ισχύ θα πρέπει να είναι μια! Αντιμετώπισέ το ξεχνώντας πλήρως αντιστάσεις & ρεύματα/τάσεις! Πες ότι έχεις ένα "μαυρο κουτί" & αυτό μόνο του *καίει ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ 2W ισχύος*! Αγοράζεις άλλα 499 ίδια κουτάκια των 2W έχοντας πλέον 500 τέτοια! Τα βάζεις να καίνε ΟΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ. Συνολικά θα καις 500Χ2W=1000W! Δεν έχει σημασία πως θα τα βάλεις στον χώρο σου, σε στίβες κάθετες η οριζόντιες! Είναι σαν την μέτρηση του βάρους! Όλα μαζί είτε έτσι είτε αλλοιώς τοποθετημένα θα έχουν συνολικά το ίδιο βάρος :Idea:

----------


## FM 25

Οι αντιστάσεις σε σειρά έχουν την ίδια ισχύ ενώ παράλληλα προστίθονται με την προυπόθεση να είναι ίδιας ισχύος οι αντιστάσεις και τροφοδοτούνται με την ίδια τάση.

----------


## KOKAR

> ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΜΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ Η ΙΣΧΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΘΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΥΞΑΝΕΤΑΙ!!! Τι δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις? Στην σε ΣΕΙΡΑ σύνδεση η πτώση τάσεως πάνω στο συνολικό δικτύωμα διαιρείται σε τόσα μέρη όσα & ο αριθμός των επιμέρους (ίσης τιμής για απλοποίηση του παραδείγματος) αντιστάσεων! Ο αριθμός των επιμέρους αντιστάσεων γίνεται πλέον (ως καθαρός αριθμός) ο συντελεστής που θα χρησιμοποίεις γιά να πολλαπλασιάσεις τις επιμέρους καταναλούμενες ισχύς και να βρείς την ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΙΣΧΥ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΩΜΑ! Το ίδιο ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ Ισχύει & στην παράλληλη συνδεσμολογία, απλά η τάση δεν διαιρείται μεν, ΑΛΛΑ διαιρείται το ρεύμα πλέον!!! Αυτό γίνεται γιατί η τελική συνολική ισχύ θα πρέπει να είναι μια! Αντιμετώπισέ το ξεχνώντας πλήρως αντιστάσεις & ρεύματα/τάσεις! Πες ότι έχεις ένα "μαυρο κουτί" & αυτό μόνο του *καίει ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ 2W ισχύος*! Αγοράζεις άλλα 499 ίδια κουτάκια των 2W έχοντας πλέον 500 τέτοια! Τα βάζεις να καίνε ΟΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ. Συνολικά θα καις 500Χ2W=1000W! Δεν έχει σημασία πως θα τα βάλεις στον χώρο σου, σε στίβες κάθετες η οριζόντιες! Είναι σαν την μέτρηση του βάρους! Όλα μαζί είτε έτσι είτε αλλοιώς τοποθετημένα θα έχουν συνολικά το ίδιο βάρος



μάλλον εσυ δεν έχεις διαβάσει το thread απο την αρχή.
δηλαδή θέλεις να μου πεις οτι σε ενα κυκλωμα που εχει 1 αντίσταση των 5KΩ 5W
μπορεις να βαλεις στην θεση της 5 αντιστάσεις του 1ΚΩ 1W ???

----------


## FM 25

Λοιπόν παιδιά το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα είναι μια μικτή συνδεσμολογια με συνολική τιμη αντίστασης 50 Ω. Ο ΤΖΙΤΖΙΚΑΣ ας με διοθώση. Τοτε πραγματι η συνολικη ισχύ που μπορεί να αποροφίσει στα 220 V ειναι 1KW. Αυτό γίνεται μόνο επειδή είναι μικτή συνδεσμολογία και όχι μόνο παράληλη ή μονο σε σειρά και βέβαια σε καμια περίπτωση δεν αντέχει πάνω απο 220 V. Τώρα γιατί έκανε αυτός να συνδέσει 500 κομμάτια για να πάρει 50 Ω στο 1KW αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα αφού σίγουρα μπορείς και ευκολότερα.

----------


## SRF

> Οι αντιστάσεις σε σειρά έχουν την ίδια ισχύ ενώ παράλληλα προστίθονται με την προυπόθεση να είναι ίδιας ισχύος οι αντιστάσεις και τροφοδοτούνται με την ίδια τάση.



Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες! Νόμοι Ωμ & Κιρκοφ, Ισχύος! 
Η ισχύς που κάθε αντίσταση καταναλώνει ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΗΣ & είναι αυτή που θα καθορίσει εντέλει αν θα καταστραφεί εντέλει θερμικά η όχι (καεί όπως συνηθίζεται να λέμε) από μη αντοχή των υλικών που κατασκευάστηκε εξαρτάται από την τιμή της σε Ωμ που θα καθορίσει την πτώση τάσεως αποκλειστικά ΠΑΝΩ ΤΗΣ (στα δύο άκρα της δηλαδή) γιά ένα συγκεκριμένο ρεύμα που θα περνάει από αυτήν! 
Σε συνδεσμολογία αντιστάσεων σε σέιρά, γνωρίζουμε ότι το ρεύμα που διαρρέει το δικτύωμα μας είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο & αυτό, σε όλα τα σκέλη του (επιμέρους αντιστάσεις), & ορίζεται από την τάση στα άκρα του συνολικού δικτυώματος, το οποίο & εμφανίζεται ως το ΩΜΙΚΟ φορτίο της πηγής! Όμως το πόσο ΙΣΧΥ μπορεί να καταναλώσει ΠΑΝΩ του κάθε σκέλος θα εξαρτάται πλέον από την τιμή των Ωμ που έχει αυτό & μόνο αυτό! αφού αυτή η ωμική τιμή του και το ρεύμα που την διαρρέει θα μας δώσουν την ΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΑΣΕΩΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ & μόνο! Η πτώση τάσεως αυτή επί το ρεύμα που το διαρρέει μας δείχνει τι ποσό ισχύος καταναλώνει ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΑΥΤΟ! 
Η απο κάτω αντίσταση (επόμενο εν σειρά σκέλος) διαρρέεται ακριβώς από το ίδιο μεν ρεύμα, ΑΛΛΑ μπορεί καταναλώνει ΠΑΝΩ ΤΗΣ & ΜΟΝΟ εντελώς άλλη ισχύ, ΑΡΚΕΙ Η ΤΙΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΣΕ ΩΜ να έιναι διαφορετική πλέον, διότι έτσι θα παρουσιάζει εντελώς άλλη πτώση τάσεως ΠΑΝΩ ΤΗΣ & ΜΟΝΟ, και ως εκ τούτου θα καίει & ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΛΛΗ ΙΣΧΥ! 
Γιά να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα η ισχύς ΑΝΤΟΧΗΣ (Θερμικής επι της ουσίας) της κάθε επιμέρους αντίστασης (σκέλους) ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΙΣΗ Η ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΤΗΣ ΙΣΧΥΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΕΙ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ & ΜΟΝΟ Η ΙΔΙΑ! 
Η συνολικά καταναλούμενη ισχύς του κυκλώματος, θα είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ το άθροισμα των οποιονδήποτε επιμέρους ισχύων που θα καταναλώνουν ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥΣ οι διαφορετικές σε Ωμ αντιστάσεις, που αποτελούν το εν σειρά δικτύωμα μας! 
Αντιστοίχως ισχύει το ίδιο & σε παράλληλη συνδεσμολογία διαφορετικών αντιστάσεων, αλλά εκεί η τάση στα άκρα τους ως μέγεθος παραμένει ίδια & έιναι πλέον το ρεύμα αυτό που επιμερίζεται στις αντιστάσεις ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΩΣ ΤΗΣ ΩΜΙΚΗΣ ΤΙΜΗΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΙΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ! Η ισχύς λοιπόν που ΚΑΘΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ θα καταναλώνει αποκλειστικά πάνω της (και υποχρεούται να αντέξει η ίδια & μόνο, ως υλικό πλέον, για να μην καταστραφεί θερμικά) εδώ θα εξαρτάται από το ποσό ρεύματος που την διαρρέει. 
Η συνολικά καταναλούμενη ισχύς ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΤΩΝ ΙΣΧΥΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΗΣ & ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΙΑ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΗ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΑΣ!

Βέβαια μαθηματικά οι ίδιες επιμέρους τιμές αντιστάσεων απλοποιούν τα πάντα!

----------


## SRF

> μάλλον εσυ δεν έχεις διαβάσει το thread απο την αρχή.
> δηλαδή θέλεις να μου πεις οτι σε ενα κυκλωμα που εχει 1 αντίσταση των 5KΩ 5W
> μπορεις να βαλεις στην θεση της 5 αντιστάσεις του 1ΚΩ 1W ???



Δεν κατάλαβα το ύφος σου... Εγώ αυτά που διαβάζω από αρχής μέχρι τέλους τα καταλαβαίνω πάντως... και ναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ σου λεω! Και δεν στο λέω μόνο εγώ μάλιστα... Ξαναδιάβασε από την αρχή πάλι το Thread, για επιβεβαίωση αυτού, αλλά φρόντισε να δείς ΟΛΑ τα μυνήματα μέχρι & το τέλευταίο...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> *Θεωρείτε ότι βάζοντας αντιστάσεις σε σειρά η ισχύς των αντιστάσεων προστίθεται.........*
> δηλαδή όταν βάζουμε 2 αντιστάσεις παράλληλα τι γίνετε ?



*Πολλαπλασιάζεται* Χ2 !!!! (εκτός και αν αφαιρείται ή διαιρείται)

  Τι να πει κανείς, όταν για το απλούστερο κύκλωμα χρειάζονται τόσες σελίδες χωρίς αποτέλεσμα και με παιδαριώδη επιχειρήματα.
  Οι καθηγητές μας φταίνε πέραν του να μας δώσουν χαρτί να μας ξεφορτωθούν?, ακόμα και αν μας τα έμαθαν λάθος έπρεπε να έχουμε κρίση να καταλάβουμε το σωστό.

----------


## KOKAR

ok, έχετε δίκιο.

----------


## SRF

> ok, έχετε δίκιο.



τώρα πως να το πάρουμε αυτό? Ως ειρωνεία...? αφού μοιάζει σαν συνέχεια στο προηγούμενο ύφος σου... & της προτροπής σου να προσέχω & να διαβάζω τα Thread από την αρχή, γιά να μπορώ να γράφω! Τι να πει κανείς  εντέλει...  :Sad:  Υπ-έγραψες μάλλον!

----------


## KOKAR

είπα, έχετε δίκιο.... :Closedeyes:

----------


## SRF

> είπα, έχετε δίκιο....



 ΟΚ Σεβαστό!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Λοιπόν παιδιά το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα είναι μια μικτή συνδεσμολογια με συνολική τιμη αντίστασης 50 Ω. Ο ΤΖΙΤΖΙΚΑΣ ας με διοθώση. Τοτε πραγματι η συνολικη ισχύ που μπορεί να αποροφίσει στα 220 V ειναι 1KW. *Αυτό γίνεται μόνο επειδή είναι μικτή συνδεσμολογία και όχι μόνο παράληλη ή μονο σε σειρά* και βέβαια σε καμια περίπτωση δεν αντέχει πάνω απο 220 V. Τώρα γιατί έκανε αυτός να συνδέσει 500 κομμάτια για να πάρει 50 Ω στο 1KW αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα αφού σίγουρα μπορείς και ευκολότερα.





 Λεωνίδα κάνεις λάθος προσέγγιση, βάλε μια αντ/ση 2W σε σειρά με ενα δικτύωμα 10 παράλληλων πάλι των 2W καθε μία, δηλ. μικτή συνδεσμολογία, πόσης ισχύος είναι το συνολικό δικτύωμα 22 W???

----------


## FILMAN

Για να τελειώνουμε για καμιά φορά, ισχύει:
5 αντιστάσεις του 1ΚΩ 1W η καθεμιά σε σειρά = 1 αντίσταση 5ΚΩ 5W
5 αντιστάσεις του 1ΚΩ 1W η καθεμιά παράλληλα = 1 αντίσταση 200Ω 5W
Ο πολλαπλασιασμός της ισχύος της κάθε αντίστασης με το πλήθος τους για να βρούμε τη συνολική ισχύ του δικτυώματος, ισχύει μόνο όταν οι αντιστάσεις έχουν ίσες τιμές, κάτι που εδώ συμβαίνει. Άρα, ναι, το φορτίο έχει ισχύ 1kW.

----------


## KOKAR

> ΟΚ Σεβαστό!



νομίζω ότι όλοι έχουμε πέσει κάποια φορά σε Loop.....

----------


## FM 25

Οχι γιατί δεν είναι ισομερείς αυτή η συνδεσμολογία. Αυτήν που έκανε αυτός είναι ισομερείς παράλληλα και σε σειρά. στην αρχή με προβλημάτισε και μένα αλλά μετά έκατσα και τα υπολόγισα και ο μάγκας έκανε μία έξυπνη συνδεσμολογία που όντως αντέχει 1KW στα 220 V. Με μεγαλύτερη τάση το πέρνεις στο χέρι.

----------


## FILMAN

> Οχι γιατί δεν είναι ισομερείς αυτή η συνδεσμολογία. Αυτήν που έκανε αυτός είναι ισομερείς παράλληλα και σε σειρά. στην αρχή με προβλημάτισε και μένα αλλά μετά έκατσα και τα υπολόγισα και ο μάγκας έκανε μία έξυπνη συνδεσμολογία που όντως αντέχει 1KW στα 220 V. Με μεγαλύτερη τάση το πέρνεις στο χέρι.



Το όχι για ποιο ποστ είναι;

----------


## TSAKALI

Βλεποντας το φορτιο ,προχειρα, βγαζει κανεις το συμπερασμα
οτι ειναι 200 βαττ.. αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι, αντεχει 1000 βαττ !!
Σας παραθετω ενα απλο παραδειγμα..
Η συνδεσμολογια με τις 2 αντιστασεις σε σειρα.. αντεχει 200 βολτ ταση..
ενω η μια αντισταση αντεχει μονο 100 βολτ..

----------


## FM 25

Είναι για τον Αποστόλη στην απαντηση <64>.

----------


## SRF

> νομίζω ότι όλοι έχουμε πέσει κάποια φορά σε Loop.....



  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Question:

----------


## KOKAR

> 



Βρε Γεώργιε, τι σε παραξενεύει ?
επεσα σε αχημo Loop και από ένα σημείο και μετά δεν έβλεπα μπροστά μου...
για αυτό λέω, κανένας δεν εχει πέσει σε τέτοιο Loop ?

----------


## Zener_

Η κάθεμια αντίσταση είναι ένα ωμικό θερμικό φορτίο το οποίο αντέχει να καταναλώνεται πάνω του 2W. Άσχετα με την συνδεσμολογία τους και την τάση που θα εφαρμόσω πάνω τους και τα ρεύματα(γι αυτά θα κάνουμε για την εκάστοτε εφαρμογή μια μικρή ανάλυση και τα υπολογίζουμε για να έχουμε το Rολικό που θέλουμε και να μην υπερβαίνει καμία αντίσταση τα όρια ανοχής της) μπορούν όλες μαζί να αποδώσουν θερμική ισχύ ίση με τον αριθμό τους επί 2W.

----------


## FILMAN

> Η κάθεμια αντίσταση είναι ένα ωμικό θερμικό φορτίο το οποίο αντέχει να καταναλώνεται πάνω του 2W. Άσχετα με την συνδεσμολογία τους και την τάση που θα εφαρμόσω πάνω τους και τα ρεύματα(γι αυτά θα κάνουμε για την εκάστοτε εφαρμογή μια μικρή ανάλυση και τα υπολογίζουμε για να έχουμε το Rολικό που θέλουμε και να μην υπερβαίνει καμία αντίσταση τα όρια ανοχής της) μπορούν όλες μαζί να αποδώσουν θερμική ισχύ ίση με τον αριθμό τους επί 2W.



Μόνο αν είναι ίδιες σε Ω. π.χ. αν συνδέσουμε σε σειρά 1 αντίσταση 100Ω 1W και μια αντίσταση 470Ω 1W, η συνολική ισχύς θα είναι μόνο 1.2W, και όχι 2W.

----------


## spirakos

Η μικτη συνδεσμολογια ειναι *ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΗ* ετσι ωστε η καταναλωση του φορτιου να *μη* συμπιπτει με τις αντοχες αυτου

Πρεπει να αντεχει κατι παραπανω απο τη σταθερη καταναλωση του...
Αλλιως παμε παλι στην επιλογη αντισταση θερμοσιφωνα = σταθερο φορτιο

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Είναι για τον Αποστόλη στην απαντηση <64>.




Φίλε, δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι το ήξερες, αλλά όπως το γράφεις??

*FM 25: " Αυτό γίνεται μόνο επειδή είναι μικτή συνδεσμολογία και όχι μόνο παράληλη ή μονο σε σειρά και βέβαια σε καμια περίπτωση δεν αντέχει πάνω απο 220 V."*

----------


## FM 25

οκ Αποστόλη.

----------


## spirakos

Επαναλαμβανω αλλο αντοχη και αλλο καταναλωση
καταναλωση βρισκουμε βαση της συνολικης αντιστασης 50Ω
αντοχη βρισκουμε αθροιζοντας ολων των επιμερους αντιστασεων την ισχυ 1ΚW


Παραδειγμα:
Ποσο βολικο ειναι να εχεις μια αντισταση καταναλωσης 200W και αντοχης 1ΚW?
και ποσο βολικο να εχεις ενα φορτιο 10KW το οποιο και να καταναλωνει 10KW και να μην αντεχει παραπανω

----------


## FILMAN

> Η μικτη συνδεσμολογια ειναι *ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΗ* ετσι ωστε η καταναλωση του φορτιου να μη συμπιπτει με τις αντοχες αυτου
> Πρεπει να αντεχει κατι παραπανω απο τη σταθερη καταναλωση του...
> Αλλιως παμε παλι στην επιλογη αντισταση θερμοσιφωνα = σταθερο φορτιο



ΛΑΘΟΣ, ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ 500 ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ 25ΚΩ 2W ΟΛΕΣ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ Ή 500 ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ 0.1Ω ΟΛΕΣ ΣΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ, ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ: 50Ω 1000W, ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ 1ΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΟΥ...

----------


## FILMAN

> Επαναλαμβανω αλλο αντοχη και αλλο καταναλωση
> καταναλωση βρισκουμε βαση της συνολικης αντιστασης 50Ω
> αντοχη βρισκουμε αθροιζοντας ολων των επιμερους αντιστασεων την ισχυ 1ΚW
> 
> Δες το ποστ 74
> 
> Παραδειγμα:
> Ποσο βολικο ειναι να εχεις μια αντισταση καταναλωσης 200W και αντοχης 1ΚW?
> και ποσο βολικο να εχεις ενα φορτιο 10KW το οποιο και να καταναλωνει 10KW και να μην αντεχει παραπανω



Εσύ έχεις καταλάβει αυτό που ρωτάς;

----------


## FM 25

> Επαναλαμβανω αλλο αντοχη και αλλο καταναλωση
> καταναλωση βρισκουμε βαση της συνολικης αντιστασης 50Ω
> αντοχη βρισκουμε αθροιζοντας ολων των επιμερους αντιστασεων την ισχυ 1ΚW
> 
> 
> Παραδειγμα:
> Ποσο βολικο ειναι να εχεις μια αντισταση καταναλωσης 200W και αντοχης 1ΚW?
> και ποσο βολικο να εχεις ενα φορτιο 10KW το οποιο και να καταναλωνει 10KW και να μην αντεχει παραπανω



Αυτό λέμε Σπύρο ότι η συγκεκριμένη συνδεσμολογία τραβάει 1KW στα 220 V.Αν του δώσεις 110 V θα τραβήξει 500 W.Ετσι όπως την έφτιαξε αυτός είναι για μάξιμουμ φορτίο 1 KW αλλά δεν πρεπει να ξεπεράσεις τα 220 V. Η τάση παίζει ρόλο.

----------


## spirakos

> ΛΑΘΟΣ, ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ 500 ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ 25ΚΩ 2W ΟΛΕΣ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ Ή 500 ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ 0.1Ω ΟΛΕΣ ΣΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ, ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ: 50Ω 1000W, ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ 1ΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΟΥ...



τα νουμερα ειναι ιδια ΝΑΙ.αλλα και οι 2 περιπτωσεις σου εχουν διαφορετικη αναλογια αντοχης-καταναλωσης
Η περιπτωση ολες παραλληλα καταναλωση=αντοχη=δε συμφερει
Περιπτωση σε σειρα καταναλωση ιδια αντοχη ανυπαρκτη μολις ανεβασεις ταση παρε πριζολα στο χερι
Καντο σπιτι με 5 αντι για 500 αντιστασεις και και 24 αντι για 220 να δεις συμπεριφορες τι αλλο να πω.Δεν ειναι γνωσεις 1ης δημοτικου...

----------


## FILMAN

> τα νουμερα ειναι ιδια ΝΑΙ.αλλα και οι 2 περιπτωσεις σου εχουν διαφορετικη αναλογια αντοχης-καταναλωσης
> Η περιπτωση ολες παραλληλα καταναλωση=αντοχη=δε συμφερει
> Περιπτωση σε σειρα καταναλωση ιδια αντοχη ανυπαρκτη μολις ανεβασεις ταση παρε πριζολα στο χερι
> Καντο σπιτι με 5 αντι για 500 αντιστασεις και και 24 αντι για 220 να δεις συμπεριφορες τι αλλο να πω.Δεν ειναι γνωσεις 1ης δημοτικου...



Σπύρο είσαι χαμένος στη μετάφραση...Οι αντιστάσεις είναι τελείως χαζές και καθόλου δεν τις ενδιαφέρει αν η συνδεσμολογία είναι σε σειρά, παράλληλα ή συμμετρική μεικτή. Εφόσον οι τιμές τους είναι ίσες, το μόνο που ξέρει η κάθε αντίσταση είναι η ισχύς που αντέχει αυτή. Η συνολική ισχύς που αντέχει λοιπόν η συστοιχία 500 ίσων αντιστάσεων των 2W η καθεμιά είναι 1000W, είτε μιλάμε για παράλληλη σύνδεση, είτε σε σειρά είτε συμμετρική μεικτή. Είναι απελπιστικά απλό, προσπαθήστε να το καταλάβετε.

----------


## Zener_

> Μόνο αν είναι ίδιες σε Ω. π.χ. αν συνδέσουμε σε σειρά 1 αντίσταση 100Ω 1W και μια αντίσταση 470Ω 1W, η συνολική ισχύς θα είναι μόνο 1.2W, και όχι 2W.




Δεν μίλησα καθόλου για συνδεσμολογία ή τι πηγές θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε. Μιλώ εντελώς αφηρημένα σαν μέγιστη δυνατότητα κατανάλωσης ισχύος(αντοχή).
Σε αυτό που αναφέρεις λες για καταλάνωση σε συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα και όχι για την αντοχή τους. (Π.χ μπορεί να έχουμε ένα κύκλωμα με παραπάνω από 1 πηγές τάσης και πολύπλοκους συνδυασμούς αντιστάσεων). Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα μπορούμε θεωρητικά να πάρουμε το μέγιστο 2W και όχι παραπάνω ανεξάρτητα συνδεσμολογιών και κυκλωμάτων.

----------


## FILMAN

> Δεν μίλησα καθόλου για συνδεσμολογία ή τι πηγές θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε. Μιλώ εντελώς αφηρημένα σαν μέγιστη δυνατότητα κατανάλωσης ισχύος(αντοχή).
> Σε αυτό που αναφέρεις λες για καταλάνωση σε συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα και όχι για την αντοχή τους. (Π.χ μπορεί να έχουμε ένα κύκλωμα με παραπάνω από 1 πηγές τάσης και πολύπλοκους συνδυασμούς αντιστάσεων).



Μπορείς να μου πεις στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, για ποια τάση η συνολική κατανάλωση θα είναι 2W;

----------


## Zener_

> Μπορείς να μου πεις στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, για ποια τάση η συνολική κατανάλωση θα είναι 2W;



Κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι θέλεις να πείς και το λές σωστά. Ας πούμε ότι χρησιμοποιούμε 2 ξεχωριστές πηγές τάσης για την κάθεμια και έχουμε 2 κυκλώματα.
Δεν αναφέρομαι σε κάτι συγκεκριμένο απλά θέλω να αποσαφηνίσω ότι γενικώς η μέγιστη κατανάλωση(ξεχνότας όλα τα άλλα) δεν μπορεί να υπερβεί με τίποτε το άθροισμα της ισχύος αν θέλουμε να μην καταστραφούν οι αντιστάσεις.

----------


## FILMAN

> Κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι θέλεις να πείς και το λές σωστά. Ας πούμε ότι χρησιμοποιούμε 2 ξεχωριστές πηγές τάσης για την κάθεμια και έχουμε 2 κυκλώματα.
> Δεν αναφέρομαι σε κάτι συγκεκριμένο απλά θέλω να αποσαφηνίσω ότι γενικώς η μέγιστη κατανάλωση(ξεχνότας όλα τα άλλα) δεν μπορεί να υπερβεί με τίποτε το άθροισμα της ισχύος.



Μα αν κάνουμε αυτό που λες, τότε οι αντιστάσεις παύουν να είναι σε σειρά. Με δεδομένο λοιπόν ότι οι αντιστάσεις είναι πράγματι σε σειρά (δηλ. το κοινό σημείο τους δεν συνδέεται πουθενά αλλού), η μέγιστη ισχύς που μπορεί να αντέξει η συγκεκριμένη συστοιχία *δεν* είναι 2W.

----------


## Zener_

Ναι καταλαβαίνω, ας το πώ απλά για συνδεσμολογία σε σειρά  είναι όπως τα λές πρέπει να είναι ίσες. Γενικά μπορούν μαζί να απαγάγουν θερμότητα 2W max. Π.χ έχουμε μια πηγή 10V ένα regulator 5V, 1 αντίσταση 10Ω 10W και μια 5Ω 10W. Όταν θέσουμε σε λειτουγία το κύκλωμα με την 10Ω συνδεδεμένη στην πηγή παράλληλα και την 5Ω στο regulator παράλληλα, θα έχουμε συνολική κατανάλωση πάνω στις αντιστάσεις 20W.

----------


## FILMAN

> Ναι καταλαβαίνω, ας το πώ απλά για συνδεσμολογία σε σειρά είναι όπως τα λές πρέπει να είναι ίσες. Γενικά μπορούν μαζί να απαγάγουν θερμότητα 2W max. Π.χ έχουμε μια πηγή 10V ένα regulator 5V, 1 αντίσταση 10Ω 10W και μια 5Ω 10W. Όταν θέσουμε σε λειτουγία το κύκλωμα με την 10Ω συνδεδεμένη στην πηγή παράλληλα και την 5Ω στο regulator παράλληλα, θα έχουμε συνολική κατανάλωση πάνω στις αντιστάσεις 20W.



Λάθος, θα έχουμε 15W. Και εν πάσει περιπτώσει, μιλάμε για συστοιχίες αντιστάσεων. Αυτό που λες εσύ, είναι δύο ξεχωριστές αντιστάσεις. Θα μπορούσαν να είναι και σε διαφορετικά κυκλώματα. Τι νόημα έχει τότε η συνολική ισχύς;

----------


## FILMAN

> Αυτό λέμε Σπύρο ότι η συγκεκριμένη συνδεσμολογία τραβάει 1KW στα 220 V.Αν του δώσεις 110 V θα τραβήξει 500 W.Ετσι όπως την έφτιαξε αυτός είναι για μάξιμουμ φορτίο 1 KW αλλά δεν πρεπει να ξεπεράσεις τα 220 V. Η τάση παίζει ρόλο.



Άλλο λάθος που είδα τώρα. Στα 220V θα καταναλώσει 968W, στα 110V θα καταναλώσει 242W, δηλαδή το 1/4 και όχι τα μισά. Απ' ότι φαίνεται αρκετοί είναι αυτοί που έχουν πρόβλημα με τις βασικές γνώσεις.

----------


## MacGyver

Να συνεπώς που υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα σε βασικά θέματα.
Eιδικά δε, άν συνοδεύεται από αγένεια επιθετικότητα και εγωισμό, τότε ολοκληρώνεται η συνταγή.!!!!!!
Άν υπάρχει κάποιος που υπέπεσε στα παραπάνω σφάλματα (ουδείς άσφαλτος), είναι ευκαιρία να σηκώσει το χέρι και ενώπιον της τάξης να ζητήσει συγνώμη και να υποσχεθεί ότι από δω και πέρα θα γίνει καλύτερος άνθρωπος !
------------------------------------------------------
Στο δια ταύτα, πιστεύω να κατανοήθηκε το θέμα.
Αν ναι, να ρίξω λάδι στην (ηλεκτρονική) φωτιά!
Έχω κατασκευάσει το παρακάτω *Dummy load*  με αντιστάσεις 2W που είχα στα συρτάρια.
Πόση είναι η ισχύς του?

----------


## fx125cc

Ρε παιδιά μην κάνετε έτσι
Φρέσκος πτυχιούχος ηλεκτρονικός ΤΕΙ είμαι και το σκέφτηκα έχοντας απλά ωμικά φορτία, λάμπες πυρακτώσεως.
-Αν είναι παράλληλα δυο λάμπες 40W τότε καταναλώνουν μαζί 80W
Αν μπουν σε σειρά τότε πάλι θα καιν 40W αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα φέγγουν με την ίδια ένταση, αλλά αν πάρουν παραπάνω τάση θα έχουν αντοχή 80W.
κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με, γιατί όσα έχω διαβάσει μέχρι στιγμής με έχουν μπερδέψει πραγματικά :Huh:

----------


## tzitzikas

> Ας το κάνουμε όμως πιό απλό... 
> I=U/R 
> U=Ιδανική πηγή τάσεως 100V 
> R= a) 5000Ω & b) 1000Ω 
> Ιa=0.02A & Ib=0.1A
> 
> Pr(dissipated)=Ir*Ur 
> Pra= 0.02*100= 2W 
> Prb=0.1*100=10W 
> ...



και εγω ετσι το σκεφτηκα. δηλαδη αν αντι για 5 αντιστασεις 1κω/2βατ βαζαμε 1 αντισταση 5κω/2 βατ (που βεβαια δεν υπαρχει στο εμποριο) τι θα αλλαζε ως προς την ισχυ που θα αντεχε το φορτιο (χωρις ψυξη λεμε). το φορτιο με 100 αντιστασεις παραλληλα 5κω/2βατ θα ηταν 200βατ φορτιο. 

(σ.200 βατ φορτιο 50ω μπορει να γινει και με 200 αντιστασεις 10κω/2βατ παρραληλα. αλλα εγω θα εχω μηχανημα μεχρι 500βατ, για αυτο ηθελα το κιλοβατικο  :Smile: )

zerc θα το φτιαξουμε το φορτιο. αφου εσυ το εχεις δοκιμασει και σθ δουλεψε οκ τοτε προχωραμε.

υποψιν επειδη πολυ χρησιμοποιειται τα 220βολτ το φορτιο ειναι για RF.

----------


## SRF

*ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!* !!!!! 
Έλεος Νο1 
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu.../dcex3.html#c1 
Έλεος Νο2 
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu...elepow.html#c1 
Έλεος Νο3 
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu...elepow.html#c1 

και κάντε ότι & όσα παραδείγματα θέλετε ο καθένας, γιά να βρείτε την αλήθεια εντέλει!!! 
Δηλαδή... πιά! 

Και σαφώς όταν διαπλασιάζεται η τάση πανω σε ένα σταθερής τιμής ωμικό φορτίο, αφού διπλασιάσοντας τον συντελεστή σε ένα κλάσμα αυτομάτως διπλασιάζεται και το αποτέλεσμα, οπότε τετραπλασιάζεται σαφώς η ισχύς εφαρμόζουμε σε αυτήν την αντίσταση!!! Τα αυτονόητα αρχίσαμε να συζητάμε?
Δηλαδή... πιά!!!

----------


## klik

> Ρε παιδιά μην κάνετε έτσι
> Φρέσκος πτυχιούχος ηλεκτρονικός ΤΕΙ είμαι και το σκέφτηκα έχοντας απλά ωμικά φορτία, λάμπες πυρακτώσεως.
> -Αν είναι παράλληλα δυο λάμπες 40W τότε καταναλώνουν μαζί 80W
> Αν μπουν σε σειρά τότε πάλι θα καιν 40W αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα φέγγουν με την ίδια ένταση, αλλά αν πάρουν παραπάνω τάση θα έχουν αντοχή 80W.
> κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με, γιατί όσα έχω διαβάσει μέχρι στιγμής με έχουν μπερδέψει πραγματικά



οι λάμπες ειναι ατυχές παράδειγμα.
Η εσωτερική τους αντίσταση δεν είναι σταθερή για οποιαδήποτε τάση τους εφαρμόζουμε (έχει σχέση με την θερμότητα του νήματος).

παρτο αλλιώς...

----------


## SRF

> και εγω ετσι το σκεφτηκα. δηλαδη αν αντι για 5 αντιστασεις 1κω/2βατ βαζαμε 1 αντισταση 5κω/2 βατ (που βεβαια δεν υπαρχει στο εμποριο) τι θα αλλαζε ως προς την ισχυ που θα αντεχε το φορτιο (χωρις ψυξη λεμε). το φορτιο με 100 αντιστασεις παραλληλα 5κω/2βατ θα ηταν 200βατ φορτιο. 
> 
> (σ.200 βατ φορτιο 50ω μπορει να γινει και με 200 αντιστασεις 10κω/2βατ παρραληλα. αλλα εγω θα εχω μηχανημα μεχρι 500βατ, για αυτο ηθελα το κιλοβατικο )
> 
> zerc θα το φτιαξουμε το φορτιο. αφου εσυ το εχεις δοκιμασει και σθ δουλεψε οκ τοτε προχωραμε.



Δεν κατάλαβες εντέλει το παράδειγμα! Δεν έβαλα καταλάθος τα παλαμακάκια συγχαρητηρίων στον Signacom! Έκφρασα την απόλυτη συμφωνία μου με αυτόν έτσι (& όχι μόνο σε αυτόν στην ουσία, αφού την ίδια ακριβώς ώρα που έγραφα τότε αυτό το μύνημα, έγραφε & ο Κlik αναλυτικότατα τους απόλυτους υπολογισμούς λύσεως του όλου θέματος)! 




> Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί μαζεύτηκαν τόσα post/διαφωνίες, ας το πάρω αναποδα μηπως βγεί συμπερασμα
> 
> ΣυνολικηΑντίσταση = 50Ωμ
> 
> Θέλουμε ισχύ 1ΚWatt αρα Ptot = 1000W = I *I * R => I = 4,47A
> 
> Vtot = I * R = 4,47 * 50V = 223V
> 
> Σε κάθε κλάδο 5 αντιστάσεων, εχουμε Ik = Vtot/Rk => Ik = 223V/5000Ω = 0,0446A
> ...



Δες λίγο το παράδειγμα μου... Στο τέλος γράφω ότι 



> όποιος καταλαβαίνει... σίγουρα ξέρει & ότι *5* αντιστάσεις 1000Ω σε σειρά είναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ σαν να είχαμε μιά & μόνο αντίσταση 5000Ω



 Αυτό σου δείχνει ότι ωμικά θα έχεις ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ την ίδια τιμή... αλλά αυτό το νούμερο *5* δεν σου έκανε καθόλου εντύπωση τι συνεπάγεται πλέον? Ως ένας συντελεστής (πολλαπλασιασμού/διαίρεσης0 δηλαδή ποιά πιθανά αποτελέσματα θα επηρεάσει σε σχέση με τις αντιστάσεις??? Εκεί ήταν όλο το θέμα... στο παράδειγμα μου!

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Να συνεπώς που υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα σε βασικά θέματα.
> Eιδικά δε, άν συνοδεύεται από αγένεια επιθετικότητα και εγωισμό, τότε ολοκληρώνεται η συνταγή.!!!!!!
> Άν υπάρχει κάποιος που υπέπεσε στα παραπάνω σφάλματα (ουδείς άσφαλτος), είναι ευκαιρία να σηκώσει το χέρι και ενώπιον της τάξης να ζητήσει συγνώμη και να υποσχεθεί ότι από δω και πέρα θα γίνει καλύτερος άνθρωπος !



++++++ :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1: 

πάντως όταν διαφωνεί κάποιος έντονα γιατί σκίζει τα πτυχία , τα βιβλία του κ.λ.π. στο τέλος δεν θα του μείνει τίποτα ????

Τι θα σκίσει σε άλλες διαφωνίες ??? μπας και έχουν φωτοκοπιες ??


Για ανακύκλωση βιβλίων κ.λ.π. καλέστε τον Δήμο της περιοχής σας για να τα παραλαβή .... 



 :Lol:

----------


## JIM_6146B

Καλά ρε παιδιά και σας το είπα ποιός είναι ο κατασκευαστής και σε πιο φορουμ και σεις βάλατε τον εαυτό σας και τις γνώσεις πάνω απο αυτον τον άνθρωπο ....
Επρεπε να το σκεφτητε 10 φορες πρίν απαντήσετε προσβλητικά και υποτιμητικά αμφισβητόντας το 1kw ..

Τελικά το πρόβλημα συμπεριφοράς σε μερικούς εδώ μέσα είναι πολυ μεγαλύτερο απο όσο φαίνεται ....

----------


## SRF

Το πιό καταπληκτικό πάντως είναι ότι το συγκεκριμένο θέμα *είναι μόλις 28 ώρες* αναρτημένο έχει ήδη μεν 97 _μόλις_  :Biggrin:  απαντήσεις... αλλά έχει 
*1943 εμφανίσεις!!!* Δηλαδή μεσοσταθμικά το είδαν κάθε ώρα 63.39 φορές... (ή >1 φορά κάθε λεπτο)! 

Μάλλον οι αναλύσεις ηλεκτροτεχνίας, δικτυωμάτων σειράς/παράλληλου, απασχολούν πολλούς & πολύ περισσότερο από ότι νομίζουμε όλοι...

----------


## FM 25

> Άλλο λάθος που είδα τώρα. Στα 220V θα καταναλώσει 968W, στα 110V θα καταναλώσει 242W, δηλαδή το 1/4 και όχι τα μισά. Απ' ότι φαίνεται αρκετοί είναι αυτοί που έχουν πρόβλημα με τις βασικές γνώσεις.



Ειναι όντως το 1/4 έκανα εγω λάθος την πράξη και η τάση λειτουργίας στο 1 KW ειναι 223,5 V. Οσο για το ΤΖΙΤΖΙΚΑ που θα του δώσει RF αντέχει 1 KW.

----------


## Zener_

> Λάθος, θα έχουμε 15W. Και εν πάσει περιπτώσει, μιλάμε για συστοιχίες αντιστάσεων. Αυτό που λες εσύ, είναι δύο ξεχωριστές αντιστάσεις. Θα μπορούσαν να είναι και σε διαφορετικά κυκλώματα. Τι νόημα έχει τότε η συνολική ισχύς;



FILMAN έχεις δίκο. 10Ω σε πηγή 10V καταναλώνει 10W και 2,5Ω σε πηγή 5V καταναλώνει 10W. Το έγραψα γρήγορα και δεν πρόσεξα αυτό το λάθος.

----------


## grglaz

εχω κανει πραγματικα απιστευτα γελια....
σε καποιο ποστ ο FILMAN θα ειχε σκασει ο ανθρωπος και λεει "ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ 1ΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΟΥ..."  :hahahha: 

παντως για οσους δεν πολυκαταλαβαινουν καποια πραγματα καλο ειναι να περνουν και ενα μολυβι και ενα χαρτι πριν μιλησουν....δεν το λεω ειρωνικα αλλα εγω ακομα και σε καποια θεματα που ειμαι απολυτος σιγουρος οτι το χω παρολαυτα κανω και μια γρηγορη επιβεβαιωση σε ενα χαρτι....

FILMAN πολυ σωστα επισημανες οτι "Μόνο αν είναι ίδιες σε Ω. π.χ. αν συνδέσουμε σε σειρά 1 αντίσταση 100Ω  1W και μια αντίσταση 470Ω 1W, η συνολική ισχύς θα είναι μόνο 1.2W, και  όχι 2W."

καποιος αλλος σχολιασε την διαταξη των αντιστασεων....οκ ενα εχω να πω γι αυτο..
οι αντιστασεις χρησιμοποιηθηκαν ετσι μονο και μονο ωστε το συνολικο φορτιο να ειναι 50ohm και το αθροισμα των αντοχων ισχυος την καθε μιας αντιστασης να κανει 1000w...αυτο και μονο αυτο...

----------


## FILMAN

> Να συνεπώς που υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα σε βασικά θέματα.
> Eιδικά δε, άν συνοδεύεται από αγένεια επιθετικότητα και εγωισμό, τότε ολοκληρώνεται η συνταγή.!!!!!!
> Άν υπάρχει κάποιος που υπέπεσε στα παραπάνω σφάλματα (ουδείς άσφαλτος), είναι ευκαιρία να σηκώσει το χέρι και ενώπιον της τάξης να ζητήσει συγνώμη και να υποσχεθεί ότι από δω και πέρα θα γίνει καλύτερος άνθρωπος !
> ------------------------------------------------------
> Στο δια ταύτα, πιστεύω να κατανοήθηκε το θέμα.
> Αν ναι, να ρίξω λάδι στην (ηλεκτρονική) φωτιά!
> Έχω κατασκευάσει το παρακάτω *Dummy load* με αντιστάσεις 2W που είχα στα συρτάρια.
> Πόση είναι η ισχύς του?



Δεν νομίζω ότι έδειξα τίποτα απ' αυτά τα 3 που λες.
Όσο για το φορτίο που έχεις ανεβάσει, είναι φορτίο 50Ω, 5.7W. Τα 5.7W θα τα καταναλώσει με τάση 16.9V στα άκρα του, με μεγαλύτερη τάση θα καεί η αντίσταση των 70Ω.

----------


## FILMAN

> και εγω ετσι το σκεφτηκα. δηλαδη αν αντι για 5 αντιστασεις 1κω/2βατ βαζαμε 1 αντισταση 5κω/2 βατ (που βεβαια δεν υπαρχει στο εμποριο) τι θα αλλαζε ως προς την ισχυ που θα αντεχε το φορτιο (χωρις ψυξη λεμε). το φορτιο με 100 αντιστασεις παραλληλα 5κω/2βατ θα ηταν 200βατ φορτιο. 
> 
> (σ.200 βατ φορτιο 50ω μπορει να γινει και με 200 αντιστασεις 10κω/2βατ παρραληλα. αλλα εγω θα εχω μηχανημα μεχρι 500βατ, για αυτο ηθελα το κιλοβατικο )
> 
> zerc θα το φτιαξουμε το φορτιο. αφου εσυ το εχεις δοκιμασει και σθ δουλεψε οκ τοτε προχωραμε.
> 
> υποψιν επειδη πολυ χρησιμοποιειται τα 220βολτ το φορτιο ειναι για RF.



Ξαναλέω: 5 αντιστάσεις 1kΩ 2W σε σειρά = 1 αντίσταση 5kΩ 10W.
Ξαναλέω: *10W.*

----------


## tzitzikas

> Ξαναλέω: 5 αντιστάσεις 1kΩ 2W σε σειρά = 1 αντίσταση 5kΩ 10W.
> Ξαναλέω: *10W.*



μη βαρας μαστορα!  :Lol: 

τελικα δικιο εχετε καθησα και τα υπολογισα σημερα, γιατι μια αντισταση 5κω βατ με 220βολτ ταση στα ακρα διαρεεται απο ρευμα διαρεεται απο ρευμα 0,044Α αρα η ισχυς που καταναλωνεται πανω της ειναι 9,68W. 

στη περιπτωση που ειναι 5 σε σειρα των 1 κω η ισχυς που καταναλωνεται πανω σε καθε μια ειναι 1,936w. αρα αν η καθε μια ειναι 2 βατ αντεχει, και ειναι το ιδιο αν ειχαμε μια 10βατ/5κω.

----------


## zerc

Για να μην υπαρχει καμμια αμφιβολια για την κατασκευη του dummy load και επειδη υπαρχουν και στο forum αυτο αρκετοι φιλοι του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμου και των κατασκευων βαζω αυτη την φωτογραφια που δειχνει το dummy ,μια γεφυρα ZETAGI (φτιαγμενη) και ενα μηχανημα μεσαιων (909KHZ) να λειτουργουν στο 1KW

----------


## POWERFUL

εαν βαλεισ σε μια γεφυρα zg , 1000 watts , φωτογραφησε την πριν !

----------


## badsak

> εαν βαλεισ σε μια γεφυρα zg , 1000 watts , φωτογραφησε την πριν !



POWERFUL βιαζεσαι να απαντησεις....
Ο φιλος μας ο zerc λεει οτι η zetagi ειναι φτιαγμενη (με μετατροπη)
Εδω και μια φωτογραφια τις.

----------


## SV1EDG

Εχουμε κανένα σχεδιάκι?

----------


## badsak

> Εχουμε κανένα σχεδιάκι?



Εδω εισαι....
Οσον αφορα την πηγη του σχεδιου αναφερεται στο σχεδιο.....

----------


## tzitzikas

zerc δεν υπαρχει καμια αμφιβολία. απλα το συζητουσα με ενα συναδελφο απο το σταθμο και μας εκανε για 200βατ. αλλα χτες που καθισα και τα υπολογισα ειδα που ειχα κανει λαθος στο σκεπτικο.

----------


## MAIKLKF

Καλησπέρα έχω φτιάξη Τεχνητό φορτίο 1 Κw και το δοκίμασα και είναι οκ
Αγόρασα 520 αντιστάσεις 25ΚΩ 2W Όλες παράλληλα 
 :Rolleyes:  :Blush:

----------


## MAIKLKF

Για 200 w χρειάζεται 5ΚΩ 100 τεμάχια παράλληλα πάντα Άνθρακος

----------


## POWERFUL

> POWERFUL βιαζεσαι να απαντησεις....
> Ο φιλος μας ο zerc λεει οτι η zetagi ειναι φτιαγμενη (με μετατροπη)
> Εδω και μια φωτογραφια τις.



OK . έχεις δίκιο, πλέον δεν μιλάμε για ZG  αλλά για ιδιοκατασκευή όπως ορθά αναφέρεις για birdagi ! καμιά σχέση μόνο το κουτί είναι όμοιο ! :Wink:

----------


## tzitzikas

> Για 200 w χρειάζεται 5ΚΩ 100 τεμάχια παράλληλα πάντα Άνθρακος







> Καλησπέρα έχω φτιάξη Τεχνητό φορτίο 1 Κw και το δοκίμασα και είναι οκ
> Αγόρασα 520 αντιστάσεις 25ΚΩ 2W Όλες παράλληλα



απο οτι ξερω στο εμποριο δεν κυκολφορούν 25ΚΩ και 5ΚΩ, εκτος ασν παρεις απο το ιντερνετ. 4,7ΚΩ, 22ΚΩ και 27ΚΩ υπάρχουν

----------


## SV1EDG

> Εδω εισαι....
> Οσον αφορα την πηγη του σχεδιου αναφερεται στο σχεδιο.....



Είσαι θεός... :Wink:

----------


## FILMAN

> Καλησπέρα έχω φτιάξη Τεχνητό φορτίο 1 Κw και το δοκίμασα και είναι οκ
> Αγόρασα 520 αντιστάσεις 25ΚΩ 2W Όλες παράλληλα



Αυτό κάνει 48Ω 1040W.

----------


## gf

+5% και παει στα 50.4Ωμ  :Laugh: 
Οκ, 500 των 25Κ των 2Βαττ, μας κανει 50Ωμ 1Κβαττ.

----------


## FILMAN

> +5% και παει στα 50.4Ωμ 
> Οκ, 500 των 25Κ των 2Βαττ, μας κανει 50Ωμ 1Κβαττ.



Ναι, και αν είναι -5%, πάει στα 45.6Ω... Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν είδα από κανέναν απαντήσεις για το κουιζάκι που έβαλε ο Μαγκάιβερ...

----------


## gf

> Να συνεπώς που υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα σε βασικά θέματα.
> Eιδικά δε, άν συνοδεύεται από αγένεια επιθετικότητα και εγωισμό, τότε ολοκληρώνεται η συνταγή.!!!!!!
> Άν υπάρχει κάποιος που υπέπεσε στα παραπάνω σφάλματα (ουδείς άσφαλτος), είναι ευκαιρία να σηκώσει το χέρι και ενώπιον της τάξης να ζητήσει συγνώμη και να υποσχεθεί ότι από δω και πέρα θα γίνει καλύτερος άνθρωπος !
> ------------------------------------------------------
> Στο δια ταύτα, πιστεύω να κατανοήθηκε το θέμα.
> Αν ναι, να ρίξω λάδι στην (ηλεκτρονική) φωτιά!
> Έχω κατασκευάσει το παρακάτω *Dummy load*  με αντιστάσεις 2W που είχα στα συρτάρια.
> Πόση είναι η ισχύς του?



5.7watt για να μην υπερβουμε την ονομαστικη ισχυ της 70Ω.

----------


## MacGyver

> 5.7watt για να μην υπερβουμε την ονομαστικη ισχυ της 70Ω.



 :Thumbup1:

----------


## ts0gl1s

Γεια σας θέλω να κατασκευάσω ένα εικονικό φορτίο στα 100 με 150 watt στα 50Ω τι αντιστάσεις μου προτείνετε να χρησιμοποιήσω και ανα πόσες στην σειρά?

----------


## grglaz

> Γεια σας θέλω να κατασκευάσω ένα εικονικό φορτίο στα 100 με 150 watt στα 50Ω τι αντιστάσεις μου προτείνετε να χρησιμοποιήσω και ανα πόσες στην σειρά?




σπαζοκεφαλια μας εβαλες?
πιστευω γνωριζεις οτι

I=V/R , P=V*I , 
Rολ.(σειρα)=R1+R2
Rολ.(παραλληλα)=(R1*R2)/(R1+R2)

οποτε δε χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια...

----------


## tzitzikas

λοιπον
με 44 αντιστασεις 2,2ΚΩ / 2βατ ανθρακος παραλληλα εχεις φορτιο 50Ω/88βατ
με  78 αντιστασεις 3,9ΚΩ / 2βατ ανθρακος παραλληλα εχεις φορτιο 50Ω/156βατ
με  94 αντιστασεις 4,7ΚΩ / 2βατ ανθρακος παραλληλα εχεις φορτιο 50Ω/188βατ

----------


## ts0gl1s

Τώρα μόλις κοιτούσα πόσο κοστίζουν οι αντιστάσεις και σκέφτηκα να κάνω ένα θηρίο !!! δηλαδή να κάνω πεντάδες με αντιστάσεις  τον 1 kΩ στα 5 watt η κάθε αντίσταση και το κόστος των αντιστάσεων από ότι είδα βγαίνει στα 21 εύρο καλό δεν ακούγετε ? αλλά οι αντιστάσεις  που βρήκα είναι οι οριζόντιες πορσελάνης θα κάνουν για αυτήν την χρήση ?

----------


## tzitzikas

οχι! αυτες θα εχουν ανεπιθυμητη αυτεπαγωγη. Οι αντιστασεις που κανουν φτανουν ως 2βατ και ειναι ανθρακος.
Μπορεις με 500 αντιστασεις ανθρακος 1ΚΩ να φτιαξεις φορτιο 1kw.
ανα 5 αντιστασεις σε σειρα και οι 100 5νταδες παραλληλα.
Φυσικα θα μπει σε λαδι η θα βαλεις ανεμιστηρα για καλη ψηξη.
Εδω με κοντα 200βατ το δοκιμασα και εκαιγε μετα χωρις ψυξη.
Βεβαια αυτα τα φορτια με τοσες αντιστασεις ειναι καλα για χαμηλες συχνοτητες (μεσαια-βραχεα).
Για FM θα εχει αρκετα στασιμα λογω χωρητικοτητων-αυτεπαγωγων

----------


## ts0gl1s

απο τα 21 ευρα παμε στα 6,45 δηλαδη         Επειδή έχω τελειώσει και ψυκτικός και έχω αρκετή πήρα πάνω στον κύκλο ψύξεις έχω βγάλει και το  σχέδιο πως θα ψύχονται οι αντιστάσεις  με αντλία κοντεσερ  ανεμιστήρα θερμόμετρα και τρέχα γύρευε αλλά μέχρι να τελειώσω το κόλλημα των πεντακοσίων αντιστάσεων έχουμε μέλλον ακόμα για την ψύξη!!

----------

